# Which gas Shocks are better?



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im lookin into buyin gas shocks for my 95 Sentra GXE but i have a problem. I not sure which gas shocks is the best ones.
i heard many good reps on Koni , KYB and Tokico but im not sure which ones is better. can any one clear things up for me?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Get KYB AGX's. They're the best you can get for the money.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I don't think Tokico makes shocks/struts for the B14, so you can eliminate that company. Koni has inserts but you have to modify the housing to make them fit or something like that(hassle), so that's not a good choice either. If you're on a budget and are going to use the struts/shocks with stock springs, you can get KYB gr2. They're good for stock springs and don't cost a lot. If you want to use them with aftermarket springs, or want the best bang for the buck performance wise, get the KYB AGX like Adam suggested.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok.. i shall get the KYB.. but iono i saw in a mag that Tokico makes shocks for Nissan Sentra 95 models


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I remember hearing something about Tokico a while back too. Anyone know for sure if Tokico started making shocks/struts for the B14 chassis?


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

http://www.tokicogasshocks.com/car/appresults.asp 
Here's the link for the tokicos for the B14. I heard they are a lot more expensive than the AGXs. I think the AGXs are the best shocks for the B14. What do u guys think about the shortened struts from Motivational Engineering? They are very expensive though.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

between the tokico and the gr2's which is a better strut/shock setup. The gr2's are about 48 bucks a peice and the tokico's are 97 a peice.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I have gr2s with stock springs and they really improved the ride and handling(compared with the sh*tty stockers I had). Anyone have experience with the B14 tokicos?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Don't get the GR-2's if you have, or plan on getting aftermarket springs. They're designed as replacements for stock, i.e. you better be running stock springs.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

of all the gas shocks listed which ones are the better ones?


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

*KYB AGX*

i hear everywhere, the best shocks/struts for all sentras is the KYB AGX. whether your running stock or aftermarket springs these shocks are the best. they offer the most bang for the buck and they are adjustable. click here to check out the AGX's
http://www.coximport.com/agx/


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

*what can..*

i do if i had lowered my car 2 inches (dropzone) with 17 inch rims and bought gr-2 shocks and struts, is there anything i can do to hlep prevent my struts from blowing, bottomingout, or hitting the bottomstops


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

I think you'll find the Konis are better dampers than the AGX. However, I don't think you'll find a Koni gas damper for the B14. I'm pretty sure they are twin tube hydraulic.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: what can..*



shmuck90 said:


> *i do if i had lowered my car 2 inches (dropzone) with 17 inch rims and bought gr-2 shocks and struts, is there anything i can do to hlep prevent my struts from blowing, bottomingout, or hitting the bottomstops *


Nope. The only way to properly lower a Sentra is to use shortened dampers.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

*ok...*

what if i get b13 front shocks (kyb gr-2) and b14 kyb agx with shortened bumpstops, what do you think of that setup


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

i meant b13 shocks go infront and b14 kyb agx go in the rear, and es bumpstops go all around


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Find the thread called eibach problems. There is a lot of good info in it, but I am going to warn you. Its long.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Ooooh*

damn the thread is huuuuge, and i did a search and saw that thread but i thought it wouldnt concern me because im not getting eibach springs, but ill take a look im sure theres something for me, thanks alot


----------

